# Independent Trading Co. Offers New IND 5000C Heavyweight Cross-Grain Crew Neck



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Independent Trading Co. recently added a men’s premium 450-gram heavyweight cross-grain crew-neck sweatshirt to its collection of fleece and activewear styles. IND5000C is made of 13.5-ounce three-end fleece that is composed of 70% ringspun cotton/30% polyester. 

The face yarn is made of 100% cotton 20 singles offering a durable, textured fabric surface for decorating. The sweatshirt also has double ribbing side panels for stretchability and reverse cover stitching sewing on all seams for durability. The cross-grain sewn body panels limit shrinkage and shortening after washing. 

The 1x1 ribbing at the cuffs and waistband is made of 520-gram 100 % cotton, and there is a tearaway woven neck label. It comes in six colors and sizes ranging from XS up to 3XL. 

To view on the website, go to https://www.independenttradingco.co...m-450gm-heavyweight-cross-grain-crew-ind5000c

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

